# Cost of Will in Mexico



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Happy Cinco de Mayo

My husband and I want to have a very simple will prepared in Mexico. It would just cover our house and personal property. When we went to a lawyer he said it would be very inexpensive, but now says it will cost $10,000 pesos if we need one will and $17,000 pesos for two wills. That is at least double the price I would have to pay a lawyer in the US. In fact in the US I would just buy a form and fill it out myself. Unfortunately, I can't do that in Mexico. Has anyone had experience with the cost of having a will prepared in Mexico? Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lawyers (abogados) don't prepare wills, Notarios do. The cost is about 2000 pesos with a 50% discount in October. Somebody saw you coming!


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you so much RVGRINGO. I thought the price quoted was too high. Now I know why. I received the name of the lawyer from the website of the American Embassy. I have another legal matter besides the will. Now I will seek another lawyer. I wonder why a lawyer who rips off gringos is on the list provided by the American Embassy.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For a will, look for the offices of notarios in Puebla. Google indicates that there are many to choose from:

Lugares para Notarios cerca de Puebla, PUE
Notaría Pública Número 3 - Página de Google Places
www.notario3.com.mx - 17 Poniente 1122, Puebla - 01 222 240 3333
Notaría Pública Número 10 - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - 23 Oriente 3, El Carmen, Heroica Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla - 01 222 243 5665
Notaria 50 - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - 2 Sur 2316, Heroica Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla - 01 222 237 3620
Notaría Publica No. 46 - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - Carlos Camacho Espíritu, San Baltazar Campeche, Heroica Puebla De Zaragoza, Puebla - 01 222 237 1529
Notaria Pública Número 32 - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - 19 Poniente 102, Heroica Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla - 01 222 243 2648
Notaría 14 - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - Avenida 3 Poniente 305, Puebla Centro, Puebla - 01 222 232 6940
RMC Notaría Pública Número 52 - Página de Google Places
maps.google.com.mx - 20 Sur 4106, El Mirador, Heroica Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla - 01 222 233 1000

Más resultados cerca de Puebla, PUE » Califica lugares para mejorar tus sugerencias »
Notarios - PUEBLA
PUEBLA. Directorio Especializado en Notarios de México ... Notarios.com.mx no se responsabiliza por transacciones comerciales entre usted, el visitante, ...
Notarios - - En caché - Similares


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Last November we had one done in Dolores Hidalgo and is was 500Pesos, just for property.....


----------

